# How did your V react after spay/neuter?



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

We scheduled Cooper to be neutered this coming Monday I have been told that he will have to be inactive for 10 days and just wanted to see how everyone handled it when their V had the procedure. Cooper is just like most of the other V's on here and I just can't imagine what he is going to be like without any play time or excercise for that long. He normally gets at least 3 hours of free run time on the golf course everyday so to eliminate that for 10 days makes me think he might drive us crazy. Any information or help on this topic would be great.

Thanks

Turfguy


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Turfguy, 
It's not as bad as you think.
Our guy was back to his normal self in about 3 days. We really had no choice with him. We did give him lots of walks to help with his "stir crazyness". It did help. After about 6 days we took him to the park and let him trot at the end of the leash fully extended.
Now, Kian went thru 2 cones around his neck, he hated those things. So, we pretty much just gave up on that. We made sure he didn't disturb the stitches too much. When we could we just made him stop licking them.
He never had any infections or any problems.
Good luck, it will be fine.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just make sure he stays away from the incision and it's kept clean.

Rio's got infected, and that prolonged the recovery period. He was sidelined for a month.

It's really not all that bad - just remember ... there's only so much you can do


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Our girl is a very hyper little thing and she was exactly the same after surgery, we were forced to keep her in the living room with us in her kennel she didn't like this at all so one of us sat next to her kennel most of the time to keep her company. We ended up calling the vet to see if we could get her some meds to tame her down. They told us she could have 1 mg of benadryl per pound. She was 25 pounds so we gave her a 25mg pill, that took the edge of her energy and we were able then to have her out of the kennel. However without that she was jumping on furniture and yelping everytime  poor girl! It was about 5 days of the cone on and really keeping an eye on her before she was back to normal.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I also went pale when we picked Merc up and the vet said "keep him quiet for a week". She did however say that on-leash walks were probably a better alternative than him going nuts at home so he got 2 x 30 -45 minute walks a day for 5 days then we just went back to normal and he was fine. 

He didn't bother the stitches much so he didn't have a problem with infection or anything.


----------



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

Elvis was fine, and was also OK with not going out for ten days, i did take him to the footie oval when no one about so he could have a stretch. He was 5 months so his wound was small. the first night we got him home he was in pain and was very upset when he had to go to the loo but is perfect now 3 weeks on.

The only problem we had was he started weeing in the house again and it looked like he couldnt feel it. but after a few days he was OK again


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

wiley was castrated yday, he came home about 6 and has been awake since, not even remotely sleepy! he keeps getting all hes toys out! I've been up with him since about 5 this morning, i wanted to hold off walking him on the lead for the first couple of days but i think I'm going to end up taking him in a minute! Looking forward to these 10 days being up!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobie is getting spayed next Thursday the 3rd. Of course my husband will be on his annual golf trip in Myrtle Beach! 

I'm wondering if she will at least be tired and non-rambunctious through Saturday?????


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

She's being spayed on Thursday and you're hoping for non-rambunctious through Saturday.... hmmm don't hold your breath 

I took Ziva to the vet at 8:30 in the morning the day she was spayed... I was able to pick her up at 3:30 in the afternoon.... she was woozy and a little unsteady on her feet.... got her home and she did the pee thing and up the stairs we went... she slept the rest of the afternoon and thru the evening until about 11:30PM at which time she had some water and a couple bites of food and then went to sleep again until morning.... and when morning came it was like SURGERY???? WHO HAD SURGERY!!!! I COULDN'T HAVE HAD SURGERY  And she was acting like her old self... it was us who had to do our best to control her playing and running and jumping in the house and wanting to run while on her lead in the yard. We did the best we could keeping her semi-under control and she did just fine. 

Good Luck


----------

